# Joining Team Ukraine to show support?



## SystemViper (Feb 26, 2022)

Hi everyone in the Folding@Home  community.

We over at XtemeSystems are joining the Ukraine team on some of their BOINC projects.
This is the best way we can find to show our support for a sovereign country that was invaded by an another country
and doing it NOW and where it can be seen.
We are seeing asking if anyone is as frustrated as we are. This is a way
to show what we believe in, we do it every day with the projects we select.

DC is about supporting what you believe in, it's personal, it costs us
so why not show our support for country that did not ask for war but it's people are getting killed as we speak.

It's not about POLITICS it about caring for humanity and that is what DC is all about!

Since most of us have no ability to help them fight the Russians militarily,
this is one of the ways some of us are able to show show support for the Ukraine,
this is about support, it's what we do on DC every day.

We know this is a personal choice but we wanted to tell the community that this is
going on and if you wanna put your computers to work to show support,
this is a way you can. It makes me feel good to do this but it's not
for everyone.

Here is there BOINC project team list:
https://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teammain&team=Ukraine
Here is our thread
https://xs4s.org/index.php?topic=30190.msg95387#msg95387

It's a small act in the realm of reality of what is happening, but something to show support at least.
Thanks for any support and if anyone has accounts on other forums,
please feel free to post a thread there as well to gather support.

(If this is out of line or anything then the mods can delete or whatever.)


Thank you,
SystemViper


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 27, 2022)

Hi, Today i'm happy to report that support is growing.

Disclaimer: This is a personal choice, don't feel like you have to show your support this way. We have posted some other ways to support Ukraine in other ways. This is about National Team of Ukraine visibility and community support. Imagine seeing members from all over the community and the world crunching on their team. It isn't about the amount of points you contribute or positions taken, but the action that it shows! The more members from outside Ukraine joining "National Team of Ukraine" from around the World joining, That matters, It represents community support.

The National Team of Ukraine is up to 3rd in the daily numbers for both projects 

Here is our thread https://xs4s.org/index.php?topic=30190.msg95506#msg95506

The 2 main projects are...

---- Primegrid for GPU's
Link to teams daily numbers: https://stats.free-dc.org/team/pgrid/343#select

Link to Website: https://www.primegrid.com/team_members.php?teamid=343&offset=0&sort_by=expavg_credit

Image https://xs4s.org/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=30190.0;attach=14305;image

---- MLC for CPU's
Link to teams daily numbers: https://stats.free-dc.org/user/mlc/stats.php?page=team&proj=mlc&team=570

Link to Website: https://www.mlcathome.org/mlcathome/team_members.php?teamid=570&offset=0&sort_by=expavg_credit

Image https://xs4s.org/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=30190.0;attach=14306;image

This seems to be taking off, we appreciate any comments or suggestions.

My Motivation - SystemViper
I was looking for a way to support Ukraine and a team member came up with this idea.
I am a 2ng generation American and my great grandparents come from Poland and Czechoslovakia.
This is not only very rewarding but personal.

Thanks for your support
SV

***Quick note to those who are adding MLC - it looks like you need to enable stats exports of you want them available

The National Team Of Ukraine has reached #1 on MLC and #2 on PrimeGrid in daily points

I received this message from a Ukraine Citizen.it made me feel good, figured I'd share.


> Thanks you guys for doing this! We see support from all over the world in all possible ways
> : military, financial, political, humanitarian, crypto, BOINC etc


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 5, 2022)

Show support for Ukraine UpDate 3/4/22

Right now there are 5 of us from XS,
TAAT (AnardTech) have a very strong showing 
Also spotted was CrunchingEVGA, OCN & Francophone Alliance on projects.
Sorry if I missed anyone, if you want to speak up, very good!

post on XS





						Show support for Ukraine
					

Show support for Ukraine



					xs4s.org
				




Thanks
SV

***Sorry to all guests, I just found out you can't see attached images!
Link to screenie below...

It's fixed on the page too... 

then right before the missing images
***Guest Missing Images Screenie (srry)








						guest
					

Image guest in XS Guest Missing images in one. album




					ibb.co


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 5, 2022)

Use the thread here --> "Joining Team Ukraine to show support?"


----------

